# CIC collar dogs



## Scouter Graham (25 Jun 2011)

Can anyone tell me (or provide a picture/drawing) the correct positioning of the maple leaf collar dogs worn by CIC officers? I'm not sure which points on the maple leaf line up with the seam where the collar meets the lapel.


----------



## c.jacob (25 Jun 2011)

I'm not sure if anything lines up perfectly. But when I'm wearing mine the pin is right side up not on an angle to the ground and it crosses the seem.  If that makes any sense.


----------



## Scouter Graham (30 Jun 2011)

I once saw a drawing/figure of the correct positioning. It showed which points of the Maple Leaf were lined up with the seam. Has anyone else seen that drawing?


----------

